# Driver Side Door Lock



## niv (Dec 10, 2004)

Ok.. since I was able to do well in the other exercise.. I am feeling very confident..

Here is another issue that has plagued me for a while..

When the car was purchased.. (**not by me**) the dealer mentioned that the driver side door lock cannot be opened via the key. Due to this, the dealer threw in keyless entry + car alarm for free.

Presently, the alarm stopped working and now I have to go to the passenger side door to unlock the driver door.

Question::
(1)How difficult is it to take apart the driver door and to fix the lock?
(2)What am I looking for if I am able to get the door apart?
(3)How long will it take me to take the door apart... it is winter.. 
(4)Is this problem tooo complex and I should take it to an auto mechanic?

Thanks in advance,

niv


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I recommend getting the Haynes manual for our cars, but it isn't that difficult to take apart the door panel and pull the lock cylinder and mechanism as long as you are ready to raise and lower the window a few times...
Your alarm is probably just the battery is dead for the transmitter.

Troy


----------

